
Setting up your Git repositories for open source projects at GitHub  - prakash
http://blog.mhartl.com/2008/10/14/setting-up-your-git-repositories-for-open-source-projects-at-github/
======
adriand
I'm interested in getting better at Git. What other tutorials are really good
for getting to an intermediate level with Git?

~~~
hwork
Git for Computer Scientists: <http://eagain.net/articles/git-for-computer-
scientists/>

Peepcode screencast: <http://peepcode.com/products/git>

GitHub guides: <http://github.com/guides/home>

